# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Emrat e Letersise

## Leila

_Keto dy te parat me poshte faktikisht jane te njohura si kenge, por prap me pelqejne._

*The Lorelei*
Heinrich Heine

	TRANSLATION:

I don't know what it may signify
That I am so sad;
There's a tale from ancient times
That I can't get out of my mind.

The air is cool and the twilight is falling
and the Rhine is flowing quietly by;
the top of the mountain is glittering
in the evening sun.

The loveliest maiden is sitting
Up there, wondrous to tell.
Her golden jewelry sparkles
as she combs her golden hair

She combs it with a golden comb
and sings a song as she does,
A song with a peculiar,
powerful melody.

It seizes upon the boatman in his small boat
With unrestrained woe;
He does not look below to the rocky shoals,
He only looks up at the heights.

If I'm not mistaken, the waters
Finally swallowed up fisher and boat;
And with her singing
The Lorelei did this.


*Suleika*
Translation from German to English copyright © by Emily Ezust.

      Ah, your moist wings,
      West Wind, how much I envy you them;
      for you can bring him tidings
      of what I suffer in our separation!

      The movement of your wings
      awakens in my breast a silent longing;
      Flowers, meadows, forests and hills
      stand in tears from your breath.

      Yet your mild, gentle blowing
      cools my aching eyelids;
      ah, for sorrow I would die
      if I could not hope to see him again.

      Hurry then to my beloved -
      speak softly to his heart;
      but don't distress him,
      and conceal my pain.

      Tell him, but tell him modestly,
      that his love is my life,
      and that a joyous sense of both
      will his presence give me.



They robbed me of the blackness of your eyes in
the middle of the day Suleika
in the middle of the day they took the purity of
your face away from me
the grace of your profile at the threshold Suleika
they snatched my life, my very life from me Suleika

-Erez Bitton, "Suleika's Qasida"

----------


## Leila

*between the breasts*

between the breasts
of bestial
Marj lie large
men who praise

Marj's cleancornered strokable
body          these men's
fingers toss trunks
shuffle sacks spin kegs they

curl
loving
around
beers

	the world has
these men's hands but their
bodies big and boozing
belong to

Marj
the greenslim purse of whose
face opens
on a fatgold

grin
hooray
hoorah for the large
men who lie

between the breasts
of bestial Marj
for the strong men
who

sleep between the legs of Lil


*Marianne Moore* (35)

M	in a vicious world-to love virtue
A	in a craven world-to have courage
R	in a treacherous world-to prove loyal
I	in a wavering world-to stand firm

A	in a cruel world-to show mercy
N	in a biased world-to act justly
N	in a shameless world-to live nobly
E	in a hateful world-to forgive

M	in a venal world-to be honest
O	in a heartless world-to be human
O	in a killing world-to create
R	in a sick world-to be whole

E	in an epoch of UNself-to be ONEself


*lily has a rose*

lily has a rose
(i have none)
"don't cry dear violet
you may take mine"

"o how how how
could i ever wear it now
when the boy who gave it to
you is the tallest of the boys"

"he'll give me another
if i let him kiss me twice
but my lover has a brother
who is good and kind to all"

"o no no no
let the roses come and go
for kindness and goodness do
not make a fellow tall"

lily has a rose
no rose i've
and losing's less than winning(but
love is more than love)

----------

